# Elk down!



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Got my elk at 1st light less than a mile from camp. Had 2 calfs less than 5 yards from with 2 cows and a spike at 20 yards. With another 40 or so off to my left. It was awesome! Pictures to come soon my phone died.. so got wait for them to be sent


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hells yeah! Way to get the figurative "top of the page" for the 2017 general season big game season!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Baron83 said:


> Got my elk at 1st light less than a mile from camp. Had 2 calfs less than 5 yards from with 2 cows and a spike at 20 yards. With another 40 or so off to my left. It was awesome! Pictures to come soon my phone died.. so got wait for them to be sent


I love this time of year!!!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Way to go! Let's hope some of that rubs off on the rest of us. And by that I mean me ;-)


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

*Elk down! Pictures as promised*

Here you go


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like a great shot. That will be some excellent table fare there!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice Job. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice Job! Should be good eating.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks tasty!


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

*So close!!!*

Took my cousin back up to where i got my elk. First night called in a massive bull for a any bull unit had him broad side at 50 yards! Unfortunately couldn't get a shot due to a stump, but man what a rush!!


----------

